# Cave Run Lake, Ky



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Went to Cave Run Lake, KY this weekend for the first time. Great campground and lake. Drove through the camp ground and saw three other outbacks. Was just wondering if it was anyone on line here?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> Went to Cave Run Lake, KY this weekend for the first time. Great campground and lake. Drove through the camp ground and saw three other outbacks. Was just wondering if it was anyone on line here?


Was not me you saw this weekend, but I wish I had known you would be there.
Cave Run lake is my local stomping ground and I camp there quite often.

Which Campground were you at? There are several around the lake.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wasn't us, either. But have to agree, beautiful area







. We stayed at Twin Knobs campground when we were there two years ago. Nice roomy and private sites.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> Went to Cave Run Lake, KY this weekend for the first time. Great campground and lake. Drove through the camp ground and saw three other outbacks. Was just wondering if it was anyone on line here?


If it wasn't for the PNW Rallies, I would be able to say I've NEVER seen another Outback while camping.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

What town is Cave Run near?
I haven't heard of it before.

Thanks! sunny


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> What town is Cave Run near?
> I haven't heard of it before.
> 
> Thanks! sunny


Morehead or Salt Lick in Bath County.
East of Lexington.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Went to Cave Run Lake, KY this weekend for the first time. Great campground and lake. Drove through the camp ground and saw three other outbacks. Was just wondering if it was anyone on line here?


Was not me you saw this weekend, but I wish I had known you would be there.
Cave Run lake is my local stomping ground and I camp there quite often.

Which Campground were you at? There are several around the lake.
[/quote]

We stayed at Twin Knobs. Nice CG. Limited reservable sites though. What are the other CG around lake like? Are they reservable sites? Electric or Full hookup? We usually camp in a large group 3 to 6 sites typically. So reservations are a must to stay together.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

KRKarnes said:


> Went to Cave Run Lake, KY this weekend for the first time. Great campground and lake. Drove through the camp ground and saw three other outbacks. Was just wondering if it was anyone on line here?


Was not me you saw this weekend, but I wish I had known you would be there.
Cave Run lake is my local stomping ground and I camp there quite often.

Which Campground were you at? There are several around the lake.
[/quote]

We stayed at Twin Knobs. Nice CG. Limited reservable sites though. What are the other CG around lake like? Are they reservable sites? Electric or Full hookup? We usually camp in a large group 3 to 6 sites typically. So reservations are a must to stay together.
[/quote]

Twin Knobs is nice enough.
The other place across the lake is Zilpo.
Pretty much the same thing as Twin Knobs. i.e. limited reservations, some water and electric, some boondocking.

I usually stay at a smaller place called "Clear creek" just a few miles down the road from Zilpo.
Clear Creek is no hookups, but all the sites are shaded and spaced pretty far apart.

Another place to check out is Carter Caves. It's a state campground that you passed on your way to Twin Knobs. The cave tours are a pretty neat way to get out of the heat for awhile.


----------

